

6 Sales Tools Your Company Should Be Using Right Now - btrautsc
http://ambition.com/blog/2014/05/19/6-Sales-Tools-Your-Company-Should-Be-Using/

======
bichiliad
Can someone suggest a different title, sans click-bait? I'm at the point where
I just ignore articles that start with a number or the word "This."

~~~
btrautsc
apologies bichilliard, noted for the future. tough to balance clickable tips
vs linkbait titles. buzzfeed has ruined us all.

